# 2021 ARS season in review



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

2021 ARS season in review
For those of us who were born to fish no season is more highly anticipated than American Red Snapper Season.

All five Gulf of Mexico States are fortunate to be able to offer outstanding Red Snapper fishing. 

Florida is no exception. 



From Key West:



To Pensacola...



The Red Snapper fishing often fills the boxes with this American beauty. 

The Central Florida area offers...





More often than not the Florida Fisherman ll's three huge fish boxes are, 'stuffed!'

This is our Florida!

Unfortunately, in Central Florida, to constantly 'stuff' the boxes requires a great deal of travel. Most can't reach the 200+ foot mark required. 



Back at the dock the 'show' is often amazing:



The last Friday overnight ARS trip of the season:



Sunday, August 1, 2021, the Florida leaves on an abbreviated overnight trip. The 2021 Federally Permitted head/charter boat ARS season ends at midnight Monday. The Florida must be back at the dock by midnight. 

We are ready.

Will goes for the gold with the traditional 'Great line Toss.'



OH NO! A miss!



We are hungry. Sunday dinner is no miss:



Talk about hungry:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

On the last day of the 2021 American Red Snapper season the Florida is completely limited-out, and we are talking a two day possession limit of almost 200 Red Snapper. 

We are fished-out tired and ever so hungry. Jim to the rescue.

Remember when we said... ' Sunday dinner is no miss.'

That chicken and yellow rice would put the finest Italian restaurant to shame. And that was just the beginning:



Jim browned the best pork roasts available on the grill followed by hours in the slow-cooker. 

A limited-out catch of American Red Snapper, a hot shower, the finest of food, and a good nights/days sleep on the long ride home. It just does not get any better than that. 

Back at the dock:



The boxes are full; the dock is a sea of Red:



Talk about, ' the finest of food,' 

Fresh, really fresh...



We in Florida are fortunate to be able to catch our own American Red Snapper. 

To enjoy this feast our northern neighbors often find the price a 'little' on the high side:



And that's frozen; far from our fish that were swimming yesterday. 

In our Florida 'The Red Snapper fishing often fills the boxes' with this American beauty:



Our Florida, our Paradise on Earth:





Catch the video from the last American Red Snapper trip of the 2021 season.













credits

Fishing Bodker

Getty


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i am so proud to be a part of "your Florida". by the way, bod, who were the previous owners?
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably me. Been there my entire 79 years.


----------

